# Large 3" (spiked) dog collars



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I saw a number of people getting custom made dog collars that come in 3" or even higher and these are usually worn by Pit-Bulls. While I do not like the spikes as they may end up causing some damage I wonder if these would be well fitted for GSDs?

What would be the biggest size of a collar you would get for your GSD before it starts looking like a neck brace or causes discomfort for your dog?

Also recommend any websites/stores where you get your dogs collars, leashes and etc. Where do you get the best bang for your buck?

Regards,


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I get mine ( for my Mastiff) from Leerburg. I have agitation collars for her. She is a fearful dog who will turn and lunge out of nowhere if she thinks a man is a threat. She stays on our property as a result. I like the agitation collar for her because it has a handle so I can get a better grip on her if needed. I use that in conjunction with a prong if we have to go out , like to the vet. And I usually bring along a friend to help lol . Last time I sprung for a home visit from the vet.

Anyway , I personally do not like the spikes at all ..but leerburg does have nice ones at a decent price. I know they have 2 inch which as too thick for my 130 pound Mastiff..it seemed to bother her. So I got the 1 inch ones , and never returned the 2 inch ones. I doubt they have 3 inch. That is pretty thick.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Just to add , I think 3 inches would be way too thick for a GSD. Would not look right. Maybe a 2 inch if he is a bigger GSD?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Turkish Collars


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Turkish Collars


That would be boss ! lol


----------



## OggDog (Jan 17, 2014)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Just to add , I think 3 inches would be way too thick for a GSD. Would not look right. Maybe a 2 inch if he is a bigger GSD?



I think this is the 3" one, that I would like to get without the spikes!

http://image.dhgate.com/albu_206894160_00-1.0x0/new-arrive-3inch-wide-black-leather-dog-collars.jpg

What do you think? Is that too big for a GSD?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

2" Black ID Collar with metal Cobra® buckle


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree 3" will be big for a (most) GSD.

If you're looking for a more blingy yet tough look (including an actually very strong durable leather collar) check out California Collar Company. They can customize these up to 2".

CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO - leather dog collars, leashes & accessories - hooligan collection


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Turkish Collars


 Holy moly, that's a liability! lol :crazy:


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

The wider they are, the more fur they rub. The super short coats have the collar sit nicely on top. Otherwise, the collar will rub a spot. I like a nice rolled leather collar on my shepherd, but I don't walk him on it. He has a prong, martingale, or harness depending on the situation of the walking (class, general walking, hiking). A collar is a good place to hang ID tags.

PS -- turkish collars YIKES!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

is there a purpose to these spikes other than looks on a gsd? tks


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> is there a purpose to these spikes other than looks on a gsd? tks


I heard the spikes can be to protect from being attacked by other dogs or animals in the vulnerable neck region. don't know how true that is or where I heard it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mego said:


> I heard the spikes can be to protect from being attacked by other dogs or animals in the vulnerable neck region. don't know how true that is or where I heard it


That is true(the reason for the Turkish collar anyway) flock guardians.


----------

